# Mehrtagestour durch die Fränkische Schweiz



## Chrisinger (6. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ich möchte demnächst eine ca. 3-tägige Tour durch die Fränkische Schweiz machen und wollte hier mal nach Anregungen fragen. Hab schon google und die Sufu benutz, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden. Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Tips bzw GPS-Files für mich, die ich zur Planung benutzen kann.


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Juni 2010)

GPS Daten kann ich dir nicht liefern. Aber schau dir doch mal den Franken-Wanderweg an.
http://www.frankenweg.de/

Bin den von Nürnberg aus mal bis nach Litzendorf gefahren, der geht da in der Nähe vorbei. 1. Tag nur noch 60km und ca. 800hm geschafft, dann wurde es dunkel. Hab zwei Käffer hinter Gräfenberg übernachtet. Wie der Gasthof hies kann ich dir aber nicht mehr sagen.
2. Tag dann knapp 120km und über 2000hm. Das war etwas hart, hat aber echt Laune gemacht. Gut bei Pottenstein waren dann recht viele Wanderer unterwegs aber da einigt man sich schon. Rücksicht und so......

Der Weg ist auch ganz gut ausgeschildert. Nicht perfekt, hab mich zweimal verfahren. Weil vor der Markierung ein Strauch hing bzw. recht verwaschen war. Aber im Großen und Ganzen in Ordnung.

Mit etwas Ortskenntniss lassen sich da auch bestimmt mehr Singletrails einbauen. So hat man schon mal einige Km Waldautobahn. Ist aber ganz gut so. Sonst würde man ja nie ankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (6. Juni 2010)

Top, danke. Klingt nicht schlecht, werd ich mir mal genauer anschauen


----------



## Azrael1980 (6. Juni 2010)

Hi Chrisinger, wie wäre es mit dem Altmühltal Panoramaweg? Und zwar den Wanderweg nicht den Radweg!

Teil1
Teil2
Teil3
Teil4
Teil5

MfG
Florian


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Juni 2010)

Ist auch ne klasse Option, danke!


----------



## Florian (6. Juni 2010)

Fränkischer Gebirgsweg ist auch ne sehr schöne Möglichkeit.

Ist nur leider so neu, dass er in den meisten Karten nicht eingezeichnet ist.


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Juni 2010)

Den Fränkischen Gebirgsweg bin ich zwischen Pegnitz und Pottenstein schon gefahren, ist aber da nicht immer fahrbar


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. Juli 2019)

Hallo liebe Kenner der Fränkische Schweiz,
mein Kumpel (73 Jahre jung) und ich (58) möchten ab dem11. August eine 3-Tagestour in der Fränkischen Schweiz machen, evtl. als Rundtour mit Start und Ziel in Bamberg. Jetzt bastele ich mir entweder was zusammen aus Frankenweg, Gebirgsweg etc. und weiß da nie so genau, wie hart die eingeplanten Abschnitte werden. Mein Kumpel (der sonst topfit ist) hat leider Probleme mit den Bronchien und da wäre es vorteilhaft, wenn es auch Alternativrouten gäbe, auf die man ausweichen kann.

Kennt jemande den 7Flüsse Wanderweg? Ist der (unter der Woche und wegen der Wegbeschaffenheit) mit dem MTB befahrbar? Evtl. auch abschnittsweise? Oder hat jemand andere Ideen?

Vielen Dank schon mal!!
Wolfgang


----------



## Florian (30. Juli 2019)

Stefan Loibl von der Bike ist doch gerade im Rahmen des Deutschlandtrails auch durch die fränkische gefahren. Der track steht bei komoot zum Download und könnte vielleicht auch bei der Planung helfen.
Wir werden nächste Woche den Abschnitt vom Spessart bis in die fränkische testen.


----------

